# My vampire tetra :D



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

hey everyone heres some pics of my vampire tetra (thanks ben) its a cynodon gibbus.


enjoy!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

wow hes a mean looking one. i dont know much about vampire tetras. are they carnivorous? do they stay get bigger then 2 inch in length?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have seen pictures of them the size of salmon.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Creepy looking  I like it.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

this one maxes out about 10-11 inches im hoping one day to get a larger version of one. yep there carnivorous and very hard to get off feeders. there amazing hunters, super fast


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

ill try to get a pic of it with its mouth open tommorrow its teeth are amazing!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

hands up for a video of this tetra feeding!!!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

as a past owner of this fish..

dont blink or you will miss it.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow a tetra size of a salmon?! That's crazy!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just google vampire tetra, you will see lots of pics of big vampires. Like said above not all get big, there are different kinds.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

he speaks of the Armatus breed

this sucker is almost full grown.

the armatus is crazy!!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I was at the Vancouver Aquarium a few weeks ago and saw a couple of which I believe were the Armatus specie. They were sky and stayed mostly at the back of the tank but they were about 12-18 inches long.


----------

